

A little tool to generate unique lists of text/urls - tcarnell
http://apihouse.com/web-toolkit/url-list-generator

======
tcarnell
Just a little tool I knocked up that I have found useful for downloading from
and browsing URLs that may not be published or easy to find.

However, I think it might also be useful for generating arrays of data, unique
test data and other purposes.

I'd love to hear what people think...

